# Husker Wineador Build



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, I've been meaning to find some more storage of some type.


I've been wanting drawers for my wineador for quite sometime and I'm finally going to pull the trigger.


I've just been using the wire racks with random cigar boxes which takes up a pretty good chunk of space that I could be using for cigars. Plus, I have OCD when it comes to my cigars and I just can't organize them very well with random cigar boxes.




This won't be an epic build by any means but it will end up looking pretty cool all said and done.



Stay tuned.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Step one, purchase drawers with nice hard wood upgrade.

Check


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Got the red led lights installed in the top dome light.

Looking for red Led tape lights right now.



A thought crossed my mind in bed last night.................where will I put all my cigars while the drawers season?


LOL, gonna have to clean up a cooler for a short time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If the next post from you doesn't involve photographic evidence, you're banned. 

I'd think twice about the mood lighting. As we know, all light causes oxidation, so rather than get your cigars all hot and bothered by bathing them in that sexy red light, I'd consider buying more of them and trying to keep them as dark as possible.

As for seasoning, unless you're worried about damaging them, I'd just toss them into a big zipper bag and fuggetabadit. They'll keep fine in there for weeks without any humidification.

Seasoning is silly-easy. Since there's no fear of warping, just wipe them down 3-4 times over the course of a day and put them in their new home. Once the surface of the wood returns to it's natural color, toss in the cigars and, again, fuggetabadit.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> If the next post from you doesn't involve photographic evidence, you're banned.
> 
> I'd think twice about the mood lighting. As we know, all light causes oxidation, so rather than get your cigars all hot and bothered by bathing them in that sexy red light, I'd consider buying more of them and trying to keep them as dark as possible.
> 
> ...


LOL......thanks Don!

The red led lights will be more or less to show guest and for pictures, they wont be left on.

99% of the time, they will remain in the dark..........until I burn em.:smoke:

I'm mostly waiting for the drawers and then pics will come!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ That post didn't have a picture! 

Shame on you. But after reading Herf's comment... I'm going to go turn my LEDs off now. although, none of my cigars are directly exposed, only minimal light reaches them. Saves electricity anyway!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> If the next post from you doesn't involve photographic evidence, you're banned.
> 
> I'd think twice about the mood lighting. As we know, all light causes oxidation, so rather than get your cigars all hot and bothered by bathing them in that sexy red light, I'd consider buying more of them and trying to keep them as dark as possible.
> 
> ...


GnarlyEggs just got his drawers today and needs to look at this! save yourself some time man!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

huskers said:


> LOL......thanks Don!
> 
> The red led lights will be more or less to show guest and for pictures, they wont be left on.
> 
> ...





ejewell said:


> ^^ That post didn't have a picture!
> 
> Shame on you. But after reading Herf's comment... I'm going to go turn my LEDs off now. although, none of my cigars are directly exposed, only minimal light reaches them. Saves electricity anyway!


:ban:


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Huskers - you are a tease
I vote for ban.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

455 Punch said:


> Huskers - you are a tease
> I vote for ban.


:banplease:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> :ban:


What the f would he do all day? We'd have a serial killer situation on our hands.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

B-daddy said:


> What the f would he do all day? We'd have a serial killer situation on our hands.


Evidently you haven't heard about the recent spate of missing boys in NE? :spy:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

B-daddy said:


> What the f would he do all day? We'd have a serial killer situation on our hands.


I'd rewatch Husker National championships, reruns of House, Reruns of The dukes of hazzard, smoke more cigars, participate in cigar forums that blow.........face it, you would all miss me!


Herf N Turf said:


> Evidently you haven't heard about the recent spate of missing boys in NE? :spy:


Ohh......that was LOW!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


> I'd rewatch Husker National championships, reruns of House, Reruns of The dukes of hazzard, smoke more cigars, participate in cigar forums that blow.........face it, you would all miss me!
> 
> Ohh......that was LOW!


Less drinking. more pictures!

Insert minor bitterness about Nebraska beating PSU BARELY. LOL


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ejewell said:


> Less drinking. more pictures!
> 
> Insert minor bitterness about Nebraska beating PSU BARELY. LOL


Oh it happened bro!

Last year too......


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pictures pictures - where the hell are the pictures?????


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am cruzzing Craig's List in Nebraska for a a wine fridge ,,,,,,,,,,,,,trouble is I am SUPER CHEAP ! eeeerrrr I mean THRIFTY .........!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dual-500 said:


> Pictures pictures - where the hell are the pictures?????


This is a before picture.

I actually was able to tetris in about 40 more cigars since this picture was taken.

It really takes some arranging to try to fit any more singles in there now.










Forrest thought my drawers should ship out on Thursday so hopefully I will have a better picture come next week sometime.

haven't really decided what to do with lights yet or how I'm gong to do it even..........might not add anymore than what's already there.



baust55 said:


> I am cruzzing Craig's List in Nebraska for a a wine fridge ,,,,,,,,,,,,,trouble is I am SUPER CHEAP ! eeeerrrr I mean THRIFTY .........!


Keep looking, I have found some good buys before.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ I like it! Reminds of how many of my projects complete. Get 'em cranked up and running, then put the final touches on/in. 

A good way to do things really. Allows for adjustments if needed as project completes.

Looks nice and thanks for sharing the pics. I am just sorting things out in a new build myself and have a couple of boxes on the way in the mail.

You'll like the Wineador route, I setup the first one a little over 2 years ago and there's no going back for me.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dual-500 said:


> ^ I like it! Reminds of how many of my projects complete. Get 'em cranked up and running, the. Put the final touches on/in.
> 
> A good way to do things really. Allows for adjustments if needed as project completes.
> 
> ...


I've had this one for about a year now I think.......Just been holding back with the drawers is all.

I do like it.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't go back and read the first post - an upgrade/evolutionary change and not a new or first time build.

Now I'm onboard with your thread!


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Packed to the gills, I'm digging it! How long ago did you purchase your shelves Josh? Did you add any additional fans for circulation in your wineador? I'm patiently awaiting a tracking number from Forrest on my Walnut drawers/shelves as well, and I got to say, anticipation is eating me alive. I picked up a the NewAir 280 and I'm hoping the fan in the back of the unit will suffice and keep humidity constant throughout.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

JRM03 said:


> Packed to the gills, I'm digging it! How long ago did you purchase your shelves Josh? Did you add any additional fans for circulation in your wineador? I'm patiently awaiting a tracking number from Forrest on my Walnut drawers/shelves as well, and I got to say, anticipation is eating me alive. I picked up a the NewAir 280 and I'm hoping the fan in the back of the unit will suffice and keep humidity constant throughout.


I ordered mine on jan 2nd I believe. He told me two weeks ago that they should ship out on the 6th, so hopefully I will have them next week.

I did install a computer fan on the bottom but I'm not really sure it's necessary since it's a smaller 18 bottle wineador.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I just finished my Wineador build. Ordered my 6 double-slotted drawers from Forrest. He does awesome work! If you want to check out pics on my build, check out my thread here...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

HOPING to get a tracking number today or tomorrow but I'm not going to hold my breath.

Even though he told me they would likely ship today, I really wouldn't be surprised if it was another week or two yet.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a tracking number today, hoping like hell to have it before the weekend.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Drawers should be here Saturday!

I'm excited.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Now I got to go buy some drawer pulls.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking sharp mate. Must be a whole new world having drawers/sections vs the previous massive tetris build. Excited to see what you pick out for handles


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Sports are for those looking for go stroke among other things. Man up my fav. troll. Pics or it happened not.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking drawers Josh!


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

I can't see any pictures of them?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

They were there last night... not atm though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

There they are! Looks good. Is that Zebra wood?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


>


Looking pretty sweet brother!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

BadBeerBreath said:


> There they are! Looks good. Is that Zebra wood?


Yep.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice drawers can't wait to see what in em. Forrest didn't give you any handles?


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice, Josh. The wineador is on my list. Been scoping CL for a inexpensive, or even non working wine cooler for next to nothing for a build.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smitty8202 said:


> Nice drawers can't wait to see what in em. Forrest didn't give you any handles?


You know, I don't want to bad mouth forrest because he's a great guy with a big work load but I'm not going to lie, He did forget to add my handles that I paid for and a few other things I paid for.

OVERALL, I'm not upset about the drawers but I do feel like my order was rushed and quality was sacrificed.

I wont say any more..........



Nature said:


> Nice, Josh. The wineador is on my list. Been scoping CL for a inexpensive, or even non working wine cooler for next to nothing for a build.


The one thing that I would say looking back is don't get the 18 bottle wineador, go for the bigger one.

Reason being is that you cant fit two rows of cigars side by side, you have to make one row go one direction and the other go the other direction because the drawer isn't deep or wide enough for anything bigger than a robusto or a corona.

Not a BIG deal but something I would like to be able to do.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's unfortunate. Haven't dealt with Forrest personally but all I have head is good things about the guy. It goess without saying but I'm sure if you give him a call and let him know what happened he will fix it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smitty8202 said:


> That's unfortunate. Haven't dealt with Forrest personally but all I have head is good things about the guy. It goess without saying but I'm sure if you give him a call and let him know what happened he will fix it.


no, it's fine.

Not worth the hassle.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Its an unorganized mess and I didn't even get my good cigars inside.

Looks like it might be time for a sale of sorts......


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

huskers said:


> Its an unorganized mess and I didn't even get my good cigars inside.
> 
> Looks like it might be time for a sale of sorts......


That's the spirit! By the way, you did a good job slamming all those sticks in that thing.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@huskers, it has really been a pleasure seeing your collection grow. I remember when I joined a few months after you how you were debating a wineador, bought one and then followed this thread. It's been fun man.

Now get your A$$ over to the dark side. There are some pretty good smokes over here. haha.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

How did you go about seasoning your drawers and how long did it take? I'm supposed to get my drawers tomorrow. Also, what's your bead set-up?

I have a Newair 181 and am also regretting not going for a 28 bottle. From the time I ordered the drawers till now, I will have all the drawers about filled. Oh well, I am already planning on a sequel build.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ejewell said:


> @huskers, it has really been a pleasure seeing your collection grow. I remember when I joined a few months after you how you were debating a wineador, bought one and then followed this thread. It's been fun man.
> 
> Now get your A$$ over to the dark side. There are some pretty good smokes over here. haha.


I've been dabbling in those a little...........those aren't in here but I think I will swap/sell some to fit them in there.

I honestly haven't found any yet that make me want to buy a box.

Im still new to the dark side though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> How did you go about seasoning your drawers and how long did it take? I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow.


Well.......I did a big NO-NO and its frowned upon by many including myself.

I did something a lot of noobs are guilty of but it worked fine for me.

My wineador holds RH EXTREMELY well so what I did was wipe the drawers down with a wet paper towel just enough to make it damp........DO NOT SOAK IT!

Then I made sure all my beads were properly hydrated and continued to fill the drawers.

My beads are 65% and the wineador was holding steady at 63% for 3 days now.

I wet the beads a bit more and its now up to 68% so I think it will drop down and steady out at 65% in a few days.

Not how I was going to do it and not how I would tell anyone else to do it PROPERLY but I wanted to do an experiment to see what would happen.

My theory was that if I stuffed it with enough beads and cigars, it would be fine as it doesn't have air exchange like a humidor.

I think anyone could do it the same way as long as you have enough cigars and beads to act as a buffer.

Just be sure to keep a close eye on it to make sure your RH doesn't drop a lot.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Well.......I did a big NO-NO and its frowned upon by many including myself.
> 
> I did something a lot of noobs are guilty of but it worked fine for me.
> 
> ...


I thought most people wipe down drawers and dividers. Isn't it only a cardinal sin to wipe down the body of the humidor?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I thought most people wipe down drawers and dividers. Isn't it only a cardinal sin to wipe down the body of the humidor?


That's not a big sin as long as you down drown them in water.

The biggest thing a person should NOT do is put the cigars in before the drawers are seasoned.

When you do that with a humidor, the wood tends to absorb the RH from the cigars and some of the RH escapes out of the humidor because it isn't airtight.

My theory is that if I make sure the beads are properly hydrated, the drawers will season over time and I can still keep the cigars in the drawers since the wineador is airtight.

I could be WAY WRONG in my thinking here but it's an experiment for me that I was curious about.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> That's not a big sin as long as you down drown them in water.
> 
> The biggest thing a person should NOT do is put the cigars in before the drawers are seasoned.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. 
That seems logical to me, the humidity has to go into the cigars or the drawers, if it is airtight. 
Also those look like some pretty juicy cigars up there. Are you going to test drive all of those?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the clarification.
> That seems logical to me, the humidity has to go into the cigars or the drawers, if it is airtight.
> Also those look like some pretty juicy cigars up there. Are you going to test drive all of those?


Which cigars are you referring to?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Which cigars are you referring to?


The ones you posted a picture to above.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> The ones you posted a picture to above.


The cigars on the top shelf to the far right?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> The cigars on the top shelf to the far right?


Yessir.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Yessir.


Those would be these cigars right here......










Nicaraguan Gordo 2nds Habano 58 - 15 Cigars (#1690852) - CigarBid.com

got them for $7.00 on C-bid.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Those would be these cigars right here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a bargain.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's quite a bargain.


I haven't tried them yet so they might not be much of a bargain, I'm pretty optimistic about it though so I have high hopes!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> I haven't tried them yet so they might not be much of a bargain, I'm pretty optimistic about it though so I have high hopes!


Mind over matter brother! 
As long as you think they're good, they'll be good...:rockon: 
Unless they truly suck...:help:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I got some handles in mind and an idea for LED lighting......

Hoping to have all this finished up soon!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks good, only an 18 bottle so it's kinda tight... you should have picked up the 28, dang it. But seriously, looks good. I force stabilized mine by using a spray bottle and distilled water. I spritzed the bottom and the inside of each drawer, once, and stuck my beads in there. Within a few days it was stabilized just fine. You did fine.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


> That's not a big sin as long as you down drown them in water.
> 
> The biggest thing a person should NOT do is put the cigars in before the drawers are seasoned.
> 
> ...


I basically did what you did. but I saturated my wineadors with humidification media. like 6 boveda 65s each. and 70% beads. and KL.

My NC wineador is sitting low, I'm having a hard time getting it/keeping it at 65. it stays around 60-63 which is fine but it eats my bovedas. I have been in and out of it a lot lately though.

Bottom line is I don't think your method is too sinful. haha.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> Looks good, only an 18 bottle so it's kinda tight... *you should have picked up the 28*, dang it. But seriously, looks good. I force stabilized mine by using a spray bottle and distilled water. I spritzed the bottom and the inside of each drawer, once, and stuck my beads in there. Within a few days it was stabilized just fine. You did fine.


shoulda, coulda, woulda.

Hindsight is 20/20 right?


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> shoulda, coulda, woulda.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20 right?


Yes indeed. But hey, it gives you an excuse to build another, right? :rockon:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> Yes indeed. But hey, it gives you an excuse to build another, right? :rockon:


no.........wife would kill me.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> no.........wife would kill me.


:rip: 
You know it's going to happen.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> :rip:
> You know it's going to happen.


no, I need to sell some cigars.

I have more than enough right now.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks awesome Josh! I recieved the 181e a couple of weeks ago and waiting on drawers from Forrest. I'm undecide on beads, Boveda or cigar oasis? I'll ponder on that till the drawers come in. 
Questions for you-how deep are the drawers? Do they go all the way back or is there a gap? Just trying to picture things in my head while I wait on drawers.
Thanks for the thread!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Looks awesome Josh! I recieved the 181e a couple of weeks ago and waiting on drawers from Forrest. I'm undecide on beads, Boveda or cigar oasis? I'll ponder on that till the drawers come in.
> Questions for you-how deep are the drawers? Do they go all the way back or is there a gap? Just trying to picture things in my head while I wait on drawers.
> Thanks for the thread!


I'll measure when I get home.

I'm thinking there is about an inch between the back and the back of the drawer for air flow.

There is also an inch wasted on the sides that could have been used to hold more cigars..........not sure how this would be for airflow.

i'll measure and take pics at home tonight


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> I'll measure when I get home.
> 
> I'm thinking there is about an inch between the back and the back of the drawer for air flow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply! Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


I'll post more pics when I get home so you have an idea on what to expect.

I'm honestly not to impressed in the quality.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

huskers said:


> no, I need to sell some cigars.
> 
> I have more than enough right now.


What would you be willing to get rid of?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> no, I need to sell some cigars.
> 
> I have more than enough right now.


I can take a few of your plate :bounce:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smitty8202 said:


> What would you be willing to get rid of?


nothing really expensive but no dog rockets either....

Mostly good sub $6.00 everyday cigars.

I will post a WTS thread here eventually with what I will have.

Probably looking to sell 30+ cigars at $2 each.........sounds pretty fair to me.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't have WST access yet. Can you pm me?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smitty8202 said:


> Don't have WST access yet. Can you pm me?


sure, i'll give you first shot.

Might be a day or 3 before I get around to it though.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> nothing really expensive but no dog rockets either....
> 
> Mostly good sub $6.00 everyday cigars.
> 
> ...


Can you PM me as well. I might be interested in buying a few from you.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Can you PM me as well. I might be interested in buying a few from you.


yea, I'll get something together.

I will be wanting to try and sell it all as a lot to make it easy.

Might consider breaking it up into two groups.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Looks awesome Josh! I recieved the 181e a couple of weeks ago and waiting on drawers from Forrest. I'm undecide on beads, Boveda or cigar oasis? I'll ponder on that till the drawers come in.
> Questions for you-how deep are the drawers? Do they go all the way back or is there a gap? Just trying to picture things in my head while I wait on drawers.
> Thanks for the thread!


About 3/8" on each side which isn't as much as I thought it was.










The back was MORE than I thought it was, a little over an 1"-1/4.

Seems like a lot of space for airflow to me.......


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> yea, I'll get something together.
> 
> I will be wanting to try and sell it all as a lot to make it easy.
> 
> Might consider breaking it up into two groups.


Let me know, I'll help out and have some free money from my next paycheck


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Weird that you have so much space on the sides. Mine appears tighter in my 28 bottle.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

A few of you have asked me about my drawers and I had expressed a little disappointment with the end product.

Here are a few pictures to show you what I am talking about.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

huskers said:


> A few of you have asked me about my drawers and I had expressed a little disappointment with the end product.
> 
> Here are a few pictures to show you what I am talking about.


Eh, that does kind of suck considering the price but you're probably right about it not being worth the hassle. Won't hurt your cigars though. And no one will ever know, except the whole internet :hurt:


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

I just looked at all of mine and while I don't have the same degree of separation on the bottom slat as yours does on that one, I do have a slight space on one of them. I don't, however, seem to have the other problems you're seeing. I mean, everything is made by hand, so nothing is exactly the same, and since it's a wood product, not everything is going to be uniform every time... but I wonder what happened?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> I just looked at all of mine and while I don't have the same degree of separation on the bottom slat as yours does on that one, I do have a slight space on one of them. I don't, however, seem to have the other problems you're seeing. I mean, everything is made by hand, so nothing is exactly the same, and since it's a wood product, not everything is going to be uniform every time... but I wonder what happened?


He is just trying to get he orders out to keep people happy.

Speed sacrifices quality.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The workmanship is horrible. Amateur. I'd be disappointed too.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

huskers said:


> He is just trying to get he orders out to keep people happy.
> 
> Speed sacrifices quality.


Huskers and I have been in contact and after seeing his pictures I can say my drawers that just arrived today look identical (save my bloodwood fronts). Not at all the craftsmen ship I had expected. Really disappointing.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I just want it to be known that I DID contact Forrest and he said that he would be happy to rebuild these right away for me if I wasn't happy.

As long as he's willing to stand behind them, I will just use them and cross that bridge when and if I ever get there.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

That's disappointing. At least he's willing to amend his errors. Good luck with the drawers huskers.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm certainly no wood worker, but the use of those kind of joints is to have no space between corners. On the positive side most of the less than stellar craftsmanship is hidden and the drawers will still serve their purpose.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> About 3/8" on each side which isn't as much as I thought it was.
> 
> The back was MORE than I thought it was, a little over an 1"-1/4.
> 
> Seems like a lot of space for airflow to me.......


Thanks for the pics! Now I have an idea of how to proceed with mine.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I'm certainly no wood worker, but the use of those kind of joints is to have no space between corners. *On the positive side most of the less than stellar craftsmanship is hidden and the drawers will still serve their purpose*.


Yes, I am trying not to be anal about it.

They still do their job and If I don't have enough cigars to cover the joints then I have far worse problems!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Thanks for the pics! Now I have an idea of how to proceed with mine.


Hey Kilo, I played with how my cigars were arranged and you can fit a few more if you put them in there a certain direction.

I don't have any pics of how they are stacked now but stack them completely opposite of the way I have them stacked in this picture.










Make your big pile run front to back instead of side to side if that makes sense.

Not only was I able to fit a few more in the main pile but the cigars in the space left over fit much better as well.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> Hey Kilo, I played with how my cigars were arranged and you can fit a few more if you put them in there a certain direction.


I'll keep that in mind. I might have about 45 sticks right now. Plan on getting 2-3 boxes of others. But will take them out of the boxes. Hopefully I can keep my number down?
Thanks again Josh!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I might have about 45 sticks right now. Plan on getting 2-3 boxes of others. But will take them out of the boxes. Hopefully I can keep my number down?
> Thanks again Josh!


Did you get a shelf or all drawers?

You can only fit flatter boxes on the shelf........I'd say there's only about 4"-5" between the shelf and the top of the wine cooler.

YOU CAN HOWEVER, fit larger boxes underneath the false drawer as there is 6"-8" underneath I'd say.

I really wouldn't worry about condensate on the bottom of your unit as it's not a compressor type unit.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> Did you get a shelf or all drawers?
> 
> You can only fit flatter boxes on the shelf........I'd say there's only about 4"-5" between the shelf and the top of the wine cooler.
> 
> ...


I ordered a shelf for the top just for this, that and what nots. 
Then 1.5" drawer for singles that guests could see into without opening the unit.
Then 2 of the 3" drawers and bottom with the False front. Was going to use these for my favorites in larger quanity.

I added a CPU fan at the bottom back corner last night. I think I'll be ok.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> I ordered a shelf for the top just for this, that and what nots.
> *Then 1.5" drawer for singles that guests could see into without opening the unit.*
> Then 2 of the 3" drawers and bottom with the False front. Was going to use these for my favorites in larger quanity.
> 
> I added a CPU fan at the bottom back corner last night. I think I'll be ok.


What is that?


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> What is that?


Is that a single slot drawer so it sits at half the height of the regular drawers, so you can peek in and see the cigars in it?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> Is that a single slot drawer so it sits at half the height of the regular drawers, so you can peek in and see the cigars in it?


could be but I wouldn't think you would be able to see much more than a few cigars.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> could be but I wouldn't think you would be able to see much more than a few cigars.


Well, you'd have a spare inch and a half to view the cigars from the top down, before the shelf got in the way. You could, potentially, see all the bands that way, assuming you had enough lighting.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> Well, you'd have a spare inch and a half to view the cigars from the top down, before the shelf got in the way. You could, potentially, see all the bands that way, assuming you had enough lighting.


yea, I guess if you placed the head of the cigar facing the glass.

Man, that's a LOT of wasted space though.

Not only do you have to stack them the shorter width way but your also loosing 2 layers of cigar storage which is around 22 cigars right there.

If you include the way they would have to be stacked, that's another 4 cigars I think.

no biggie, its his wineador ..............I just cherish the little space that is provided in my 18 bottle unit.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

elricfate said:


> Is that a single slot drawer so it sits at half the height of the regular drawers, so you can peek in and see the cigars in it?


Yes it is. That was my thinking.



elricfate said:


> Well, you'd have a spare inch and a half to view the cigars from the top down, before the shelf got in the way. You could, potentially, see all the bands that way, assuming you had enough lighting.


My father-in-law is ok with wood working and thinks he can modify the small one and have it sitting at an angle so you could see in the drawer. I wanted to ask Forrest about modifying it but was afraid to go into it over an email.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> Man, that's a LOT of wasted space though.


Not to worried about space right now. Then again that might change. I'm going for a nice look and something none of my friends have. The wineador is more about status for me.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Yes it is. That was my thinking.
> 
> My father-in-law is ok with wood working and thinks he can modify the small one and have it sitting at an angel so you could see in the drawer. I wanted to ask Forrest about modifying it but was afraid to go into it over an email.


All I am going to say is good luck.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

huskers said:


> All I am going to say is good luck.


Believe me...I don't see it being easy. I'll let him look at it and more than likely he won't wanna mess with it once it's all set up. Which would be fine with me. I think my guest would be able to see just enough to know what it is without opening.

Let's not derail your thread with my stuff. LOL
Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Believe me...I don't see it being easy. I'll let him look at it and more than likely he won't wanna mess with it once it's all set up. Which would be fine with me. I think my guest would be able to see just enough to know what it is without opening.


Yea, I just don't you being able to redesign the drawer you get. You would almost have to build a whole new drawer for the design you want just because it would be hard to manuplite forests drawers to do what you are wanting based upon how he builds them.

I do think your right though, put the head of the cigar towards the glass and they will be able to see them ok.

It would be neat to get some white EL Tape to run around the inside of your wineador where your drawer will be sitting to shine light into the drawer so people can see the cigars displayed.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> It would be neat to get some white EL Tape to run around the inside of your wineador where your drawer will be sitting to shine light into the drawer so people can see the cigars displayed.


Danger Will Robinson! In all seriousness, light causes oxidation. The only reason I've thought about putting light in my wineador is because I would shine it on the fronts of the drawers and not inside the drawers... If you shine light on cigars with a regular frequency, they oxidize and will go bad. :-/


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> Danger Will Robinson! In all seriousness, light causes oxidation. The only reason I've thought about putting light in my wineador is because I would shine it on the fronts of the drawers and not inside the drawers... If you shine light on cigars with a regular frequency, they oxidize and will go bad. :-/


yea, just don't be a retard about it and leave it on though.

Turn it on so people can see them and turn it off.

Isn't going to hurt them any more than what cigars are exposed to in a B&M for the months and months they sometimes sit there.


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

That stuff looks great. I've never seen it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilo said:


> That stuff looks great. I've never seen it.


Radio Shack my friend.

I think I'm going to use this EL Wire in mine.










Runs off of 12V just like the computer fans that are used.

I'm thinking I could tap into the same power line that the fan uses.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> Radio Shack my friend.
> 
> I think I'm going to use this EL Wire in mine.
> 
> ...


I'm getting 5050 SMD strips rather than EL wire. Also are you sure that the fan and light that are currently in there are 12v stepdowns? And if they are, what amps are they running?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> I'm getting 5050 SMD strips rather than EL wire. Also are you sure that the fan and light that are currently in there are 12v stepdowns? And if they are, what amps are they running?


Well I wired the fan up myself using a 110V to 12V transformer.

been using it for a year now........

The lights also require a 12 volt transformer which I am hoping to just tap into the power I already have.

The led lighting should draw under an amp.

not sure what the fan is using for amps.......would have to check again.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> Well I wired the fan up myself using a 110V to 12V inverter.
> 
> been using it for a year now........
> 
> ...


I was only asking since the closest EL Wire I could find on RadioShack.com was RadioShack EL Wire 3M (Gold) - RadioShack.com

And it doesn't run on 12v DC.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> I was only asking since the closest EL Wire I could find on RadioShack.com was RadioShack EL Wire 3M (Gold) - RadioShack.com
> 
> And it doesn't run on 12v DC.


now that I look a bit closer, it would require an additional inverter.

Thanks for catching that.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I would need to wire this inverter up to my 12V transformer to make sure the output V is right for the lighting.

I would need to make sure the transformers HZ rating is correct for this inverter.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

elricfate said:


> I'm getting 5050 SMD strips rather than EL wire. Also are you sure that the fan and light that are currently in there are 12v stepdowns? And if they are, what amps are they running?


where are you getting your LED strips?


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

usd.dx.com or Amazon, whichever has the better price at the time I'm gonna buy them.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

:first:

looks awesome.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Can you PM me as well. I might be interested in buying a few from you.


Tried to pm you on these, says you have chosen not to receive Pm's.

Fix it if you want in on what I'm selling and do it quick.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Tried to pm you on these, says you have chosen not to receive Pm's.
> 
> Fix it if you want in on what I'm selling and do it quick.


Try again. I get PM's from anyone. I never altered the settings.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on handles tonight.........finally.

I was like a woman, they had to be perfect.

Now I just need to look into the red strip lighting again.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Those handles look awesome.obviously you bought them at the same store where Wonder Woman got her plane.


----------



## Crusader (Mar 18, 2014)

Huskers, where located? I am in Grand Island. Loving your build and I my self have my Mahogany build finishing up the final touches hopefully this weekend. GBR!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey crusader, good to finally see someone closer to home. I'm from ord which is around 70 miles north of you if you weren't sure.

Glad to have you here!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Like I said, I just bought them last night. 

Special order online. Should be here this week


----------



## Crusader (Mar 18, 2014)

huskers said:


> Hey crusader, good to finally see someone closer to home. I'm from ord which is around 70 miles north of you if you weren't sure.
> 
> Glad to have you here!


Ord is a great town! Love Cetach's (sp?) and one of these days I will get up there to try out the Micro. I here it good!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Crusader said:


> Ord is a great town! Love Cetach's (sp?) and one of these days I will get up there to try out the Micro. I here it good!


Yea, I'm a regular at the brewery. You should come up, we can have a mini herf in the beer garden.

How old are ya zac?


----------



## Crusader (Mar 18, 2014)

huskers said:


> Yea, I'm a regular at the brewery. You should come up, we can have a mini herf in the beer garden.
> 
> How old are ya zac?


Ripe old age of 37


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Crusader said:


> Ripe old age of 37


Gotcha.

I'm pushing 29 myself so I'm a bit younger.

Pm me if your interested and I'll shoot you my digits, we could get together sometime.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

These are the handles I picked out.










Should look nice with the white huskers logo and some red led lighting.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

huskers said:


> These are the handles I picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, very modern which is right up my alley.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice, very modern which is right up my alley.


I'm a bit anxious to get them installed, I think it will look great as a completed product.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Got them a day early only to find out they stuck out to much to work.........hit the glass and the door wouldn't close.

It's a good thing I have a knack for metal work/fabrication.

Ground them down, tapped new threads and got shorter screws.

I think it looks pretty sexy.


















Red led lighting in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks real nice


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I would get 2 or 3 more hygros in there.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> I would get 2 or 3 more hygros in there.


Battery in digital died so it needs calibrated.

The one analog was reading low so I put in another that I knew was more accurate.

Yes..........I know there's 3.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ I got a chuckle out of the chide. Then thought through my setup. I use 3 digital hygrometers in my setup by design. One is in the temp/humidity controller box along with the electronic thermostat which reside outside the cooler. Along with the thermostat it has a digital readout so temp & RH are clearly visible from outside the cooler. There are two more hygrometers inside the cooler - one on the inside wall of the cooler and another inside the 7 drawer humidor that resides within the cooler.

Guess I could use 2 or 3 more as well! . WTF, if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dual-500 said:


> ^ I got a chuckle out of the chide. Then thought through my setup. I use 3 digital hygrometers in my setup by design. One is in the temp/humidity controller box along with the electronic thermostat. Along with the thermostat it has a digital readout so temp & RH are clearly visible from outside the cooler. There are two more hygrometers inside the cooler - one on the inside wall of the cooler and another inside the 7 drawer humidor that resides within the cooler.
> 
> Guess I could use 2 or 3 more as well! . WTF, if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing...


Yea, I have the smaller 12 bottle version.

I find that with the smaller one, you only really need one Hydrometer and fans really aren't necessary.

The smaller one is pretty low maintenance really.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Both of mine have been low maintenance compared to the tabletop humidor a I had. Typically it's 2 to 3 months and sometimes 4 months before the RH level starts to trend slowly downward and it needs moisture added to the meat loaf pans of silica KL.

Your setup looks real nice with the handles you selected.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dual-500 said:


> Both of mine have been low maintenance compared to the tabletop humidor a I had. Typically it's 2 to 3 months and sometimes 4 months before the RH level starts to trend slowly downward and it needs moisture added to the meat loaf pans of silica KL.
> 
> Your setup looks real nice with the handles you selected.


Thank you, you have no idea what a PITA they have been modifying them to work.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sick build I love the way it's coming along!
How many Diesels does it hold? :wink:


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I have the newair 280E, waiting on drawers. I'll be going KL & no fans. So far so good -- even without humidity device, holding pretty well around 67%RH and 67F.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Sick build I love the way it's coming along!
> How many Diesels does it hold? :wink:


Right now......running low on uhc.

Been having lots of fun trying new stuff lately. Eventually, I'll buy a box.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Right now......running low on uhc.
> 
> Been having lots of fun trying new stuff lately. Eventually, I'll buy a box.


What kind of fun new stuff? 
:rockon:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

They really look good and to your earlier post they really tie your whole build together.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> What kind of fun new stuff?
> :rockon:


Padron
Lot's of LFD............really digging LFD right now.

Then I scored some new sticks I've been wanting to try as well.

-Spectre
-Sam Leccia Black
-CAO America BottleRocket
-Graycliff Casillero Privada Pirate
-Mayimbe

Cigars are much like booze to me.

There will always be some I really like but it's to much fun trying new stuff to only keep smoking one cigar that you like.



MDSPHOTO said:


> They really look good and to your earlier post they really tie your whole build together.


Thanks David, really liked the way it came together.

I'm thinking the RED led's will make all the white look pretty cool when lit up.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Padron
> Lot's of LFD............really digging LFD right now.
> 
> Then I scored some new sticks I've been wanting to try as well.
> ...


Gotcha. My humidor is all of full of sticks I have yet to try. Too many sticks, too little time. I haven't tried LFD. I'll get around to it next year.


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice setup. Where did you order your drawers from?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MD71 said:


> Very nice setup. Where did you order your drawers from?


Forrest. Got mine in like 6 weeks


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome thread and adventure Huskers! So many options for my own future project from reading all these threads. With exception of the things you pointed out with the drawers, your wineador came out looking great and something definitely to showcase!
Of course mine will be War Eagle!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Mauiraindakine said:


> Awesome thread and adventure Huskers! So many options for my own future project from reading all these threads. With exception of the things you pointed out with the drawers, your wineador came out looking great and something definitely to showcase!
> Of course mine will be War Eagle!


Hey man, not everyone can like the huskers!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Came out fairly decent, save the gouges on your hardwood fronts (Had the same issues myself with craftsmanship, crappy sanding, bad joints with too much glue and not so finished surfaces on the hardwood)

You need the space in the back for airflow, I tested this out every which way I could think of. Mine stay pulled out to the front to get max space in the back. One day I will become less than lazy and put some bumpers on the back so they stand off when pushed all the way in so I dont have to look and make them even with the front. 

One other piece of advice is to put the shelf as close to in front of the fan as possible. This also make a big difference on dispersion of air flow and moisture. I have two drawers on top then the shelf in my 280. Dont know how that works out for the 180.


----------

